# From Daoist Gate - Health Benefits of Internal Martial Arts



## Xue Sheng (Jun 29, 2016)

From Daoist Gate - Health Benefits of Internal Martial Arts - from the Blog

Nice short little article


----------



## DaoistGate (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks for sharing my article!  Today I'm working on one about zhan zhuang standing meditation you might like as well.  

-Xuan Yun


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 30, 2016)

DaoistGate said:


> Thanks for sharing my article!  Today I'm working on one about zhan zhuang standing meditation you might like as well.
> 
> -Xuan Yun



Thank You, I shall check the article out when you post it to your site


----------

